# muss vermieden werden, dass ... keine Jobs verdrängen soll (doppelte Verneinung)



## Hutschi

Ist der folgende Satz richtig?

_„Aus Sicht der SPD-Fraktion muss vermieden werden, dass öffentlich geförderte Beschäftigung keine Jobs im ersten Arbeitsmarkt verdrängen soll.“_  Quelle: "Die Welt.de (Donnerstag, 19. August 2004 Berlin, _SPD-Fraktion sagt Ja zu Hartz IV_): "

Ich hatte ihn als Beispiel für die "Doppelte Verneinung" in einem Wikipedia-Artikel angegeben.

Ich denke, er ist ein typisches Beispiel. Stimmt das?

Grüße von Bernd


----------



## Henryk

"Richtig" in welcher Hinsicht?


----------



## Lykurg

Der Satz ist logisch falsch.
"... muß vermieden werden, daß ... keine ... verdrängen soll" ist unsinnig, richtig wäre:
_"Aus Sicht der SPD-Fraktion muß vermieden werden, daß öffentlich geförderte Beschäftigung Jobs im ersten Arbeitsmarkt verdrängt."_
oder 
_"Aus Sicht der SPD-Fraktion muß darauf geachtet werden, daß öffentlich geförderte Beschäftigung keine Jobs im ersten Arbeitsmarkt verdrängen soll.“_


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ist der folgende Satz richtig?
> _„Aus Sicht der SPD-Fraktion muss vermieden werden, dass öffentlich geförderte Beschäftigung keine Jobs im ersten Arbeitsmarkt verdrängen soll.“_  Quelle: "Die Welt.de (Donnerstag, 19. August 2004 Berlin, _SPD-Fraktion sagt Ja zu Hartz IV_): "


Der Satz ist eine Katastrophe. So etwas darf der WELT eigentlich nicht unterlaufen. Erstens ist "vermeiden, daß keine Jobs verdrängt werden" genau das Gegenteil von dem, was wohl hoffentlich gemeint ist. Der Satz enthält eine doppelte Verneinung, die auch noch unabsichtlich und falsch ist. Zweitens ist "vermeiden, daß verdrängen soll" grammatikalisch und inhaltlich falsch. Natürlich sind beide Fehler miteinander verknüpft.

Richtig sollte es wohl heißen:

_„Aus Sicht der SPD-Fraktion muss hervorgehoben werden, dass öffentlich geförderte Beschäftigung keine Jobs im ersten Arbeitsmarkt verdrängen soll.“_ 

Oder aber beide Fehler sind "richtige Fehler", und es sollte heißen:

_„Aus Sicht der SPD-Fraktion muss sichergestellt werden, dass öffentlich geförderte Beschäftigung keine Jobs im ersten Arbeitsmarkt verdrängt.“_ 
oder
_„Aus Sicht der SPD-Fraktion muss vermieden werden, dass öffentlich geförderte Beschäftigung Jobs im ersten Arbeitsmarkt verdrängt.“_ 

Schon an der Fülle der Korrekturmöglichkeiten erkennt man, wie falsch der Satz tatsächlich ist.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

In logischer Hinsicht ist der Satz offensichtlich falsch. Das fällt bereits beim ersten Lesen auf. Grammatisch enthält er eine Reihe von Fehlern. Das sieht man auch. Die Frage ist, ob er auch bei Anwendung des Stilmittels der "doppelten Verneinung" falsch ist, bei der eine Bejahung ausgedrückt wird, ob er also dafür ein geeignetes Beispiel ist.

Klar ist ja jedem, was er sagen soll.

Quelle im Netz: http://www.welt.de/data/2004/08/19/321257.html

Henryk fragte:


> "Richtig" in welcher Hinsicht?


In sprachlicher Hinsicht. (Es ist ein Sprachforum.)


----------



## Lykurg

Ich halte ihn für völlig ungeeignet, da das Stilmittel hier nicht erkennbar ist bzw. hinter den Fehlern zurücktritt.

Ein Beispielsatz sollte richtig sein, um nicht zu verwirren.


----------



## Hutschi

Ok. Dann werde ich ihn aus der Wikipedia wieder herausnehmen.

Allerdings müssen wir beachten, dass die doppelte Verneinung heute in der Standardsprache im Prinzip fast immer als falsch erscheint.

Übrigens ist der Satz grammatisch richtig, wenn man nicht* die doppelte Verneinung* betrachtet und kein weiteres Wissen besitzt.

Er hieße dann:
Aus Sicht der SPD-Fraktion muss vermieden werden, 
dass 
öffentlich geförderte Beschäftigung keine Jobs im ersten Arbeitsmarkt verdrängen soll.“

_Die Absicht wäre dann, _
_dass gefördert werde,_
_dass öffentlich geförderte Beschäftigung Jobs im ersten Arbeitsmarkt verdrängen soll._

_Genau das ist aber falsch, weil wir wissen, dass es so nicht gemeint ist. Das ist eine Frage des Weltwissens, nicht der Grammatik._
_Der Satz ist vom Standpunkt der Grammatik falsch, wenn man das Wissen (eine nicht-grammatische kategorie) einbezieht, denke ich._

_Ich danke Euch sehr für die Hinweise._


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Allerdings müssen wir beachten, dass die doppelte Verneinung heute in der Standardsprache im Prinzip fast immer als falsch erscheint.


Nein, das sehe ich keinesfalls so. Die doppelte Verneinung ist im Deutschen sehr üblich und wird fast immer logisch korrekt aufgelöst.

_Ich habe nie behauptet, Du wärest nicht hübsch!
Es ist nicht so, daß ich Dich nicht schätze, sondern...
Er hat nicht behauptet, den Täter nicht gesehen zu haben, aber er bestreitet, ihn erkannt zu haben.
_
Kajjo


----------



## Lykurg

Hutschi said:


> Aus Sicht der SPD-Fraktion muss vermieden werden,
> dass
> öffentlich geförderte Beschäftigung keine Jobs im ersten Arbeitsmarkt verdrängen soll.“
> 
> _Die absicht wäre dann,
> dass gefördert werde,
> dass öffentlich geförderte Beschäftigung Jobs im ersten Arbeitsmarkt verdrängen soll.
> 
> Genau das ist aber falsch, weil wir wissen, dass es so nicht gemeint ist. Das ist eine Frage des Weltwissens, nicht der Grammatik.
> Der Satz ist vom Standpunkt der Grammatik falsch, wenn man das Wissen (eine nicht-grammatische kategorie) einbezieht, denke ich._


Da bin ich wieder anderer Meinung: Die Kombination "Es muß *vermieden *werden, daß ... *soll*." ist semantisch sehr fragwürdig. Mir fällt kein Zusammenhang ein, in dem diese Verbkombination einen Sinn ergäbe.
Das hängt auch damit zusammen, daß "vermeiden" ein beigeordnetes Prädikat _im Präsens _erwartet, obwohl damit eine zukünftige Handlung beschrieben wird. Insofern ist das "soll" mMn hier auch grammatisch falsch.


----------



## cyanista

Darf ich auch etwas fragen? Ich habe nämlich angefangen, den Wiki-Artikel zu lesen und war von der folgenden Aussage ziemlich verblüfft:


> Oft tritt eine doppelte Verneinung auch versteckt im Konjunktiv auf:
> 
> _Er wäre nicht gekommen, wenn es geregnet hätte_
> bedeutet, dass der Sprecher tatsächlich gekommen ist.



???
Meines Erachtens hat ein Konditionalsatz rein gar nichts mit einer doppelten Verneinung zu tun! Was denkt ihr?


Zu dem oben aufgeführten Satz: ein tolles Beispiel für eine versehentliche Doppelverneinung, die die Aussage auf den Kopf stellt.  Da es ein sehr häufiger Fehler ist, verdient es ein eigenes kleines Kapitel.


----------



## Hutschi

Die doppelte Verneinung stellt die logische Form oft auf den Kopf. Sie stellt dann nicht die Verneinung der Verneinung sondern eine Verstärkung der Verneinung dar, wie in dem Ausgangssatz - der genau deshalb logisch falsch erscheint.

"Ich habe nie behauptet, Du wärest nicht hübsch" bedeutet dann "Ich habe nie behauptet, du wärest hübsch". - Es wird aber so praktisch nicht verwendet, weil das zu Problemen führen würde. Es wird heute nicht als Verstärkung des "nicht" sondern als logische Verneinung betrachtet.


----------



## Hutschi

"Oft tritt eine doppelte Verneinung auch versteckt im Konjunktiv auf:
*''Er wäre nicht gekommen, wenn es geregnet hätte''
bedeutet, dass der Sprecher tatsächlich gekommen ist." - habe ich aus dem Wikipedia-Artikel entfernt.

Es arbeiten viele an den Artikeln. Es ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Danke, Cyanista.


----------



## Lykurg

> _Er wäre nicht gekommen, wenn es geregnet hätte_
> bedeutet impliziert, dass der Sprecher tatsächlich gekommen ist.


Ich hätte den so geänderten Satz dringelassen.





> Die doppelte Verneinung stellt die logische Form oft auf den Kopf. Sie stellt dann nicht die Verneinung der Verneinung sondern eine Verstärkung der Verneinung dar, wie in dem Ausgangssatz - der genau deshalb logisch falsch erscheint.
> 
> "Ich habe nie behauptet, Du wärest nicht hübsch" bedeutet dann "Ich habe nie behauptet, du wärest hübsch". - Es wird aber so praktisch nicht verwendet, weil das zu Problemen führen würde. Es wird heute nicht als Verstärkung des "nicht" sondern als logische Verneinung betrachtet.


Grundsätzlich kehrt jede Verneinung den Satz logisch einmal um. Insofern ist jede doppelte Verneinung in sich aufzulösen (wobei "Ich habe nicht gesagt, du seist nicht hübsch" nicht gleichbedeutend ist mit "Ich habe gesagt, du seist hübsch", aber darum geht es hier ja [noch] nicht). Die von dir genannte "Verstärkung der Verneinung" ist dialektal und kein Bestandteil der Standardsprache. Es wird _nicht _vermieden, weil es "zu Problemen führen würde", sondern weil es auf einem falschen Verständnis der Verneinung im Neuhochdeutschen beruht.


----------



## Hutschi

Der Wikipedia-Artikel stellt das Prinzip dar, zunächst sprachunabhängig. Man sieht, dass die Bedeutung stark von der Sprache abhängt und sich verändert - im Laufe der Zeit.
Im Neuhochdeutschen ist die doppelte Verneinung allmählich verschwunden, bis auf Relikte.

Das Verständnis der Verneinung hat sich im Laufe der Sprachentwicklung verändert. Relikte sind noch vorhanden. So kann man heute auf die Frage: "Kommst Du morgen nicht mit?" eigentlich nicht mit "nein" antworten, wenn man nicht mitkommen will. Trotzdem sagt man "Nein" - zumindest sehr oft. "Ja" ist praktisch nicht möglich. Man muss "Doch!" sagen. Im vorliegenden Fall ist die Antwort "Nein!" eines der Relikte, das nicht mathematisch aufgelöst wird.

_




Er wäre nicht gekommen, wenn es geregnet hätte
impliziert, dass der Sprecher tatsächlich gekommen ist. 

Click to expand...

Ich habe den Satz (in veränderter Form) wieder eingefügt.
_
Viele Grüße von Bernd


----------



## Kajjo

Lykurg said:


> Da bin ich wieder anderer Meinung: Die Kombination "Es muß *vermieden *werden, daß ... *soll*." ist semantisch sehr fragwürdig. Mir fällt kein Zusammenhang ein, in dem diese Verbkombination einen Sinn ergäbe.


Genau, mir fällt auch keine Situation dazu ein. (Siehe auch Post #4!)

Kajjo


----------



## cyanista

Sorry, Hutschi und Lykurg, ihr habt mich noch nicht überzeugt.  Der Satz "_Er wäre nicht gekommen, wenn es geregnet hätte" _impliziert tatsächlich, dass der Sprecher gekommen ist. *Aber das macht den Satz noch lange nicht zum Beispiel einer doppelten Verneinung. *Dazu braucht man zwei verneinte Formen, die einander aufheben (oder auch nicht). Dieser Satz führt lediglich die Bedingung auf, unter welchen der Sprecher nicht gekommen wäre. Man kann es folgendermaßen auflösen:"Er ist gekommen, weil es nicht geregnet hat". Wieviele Verneinungen? Eine.


----------



## Kajjo

cyanista said:


> Darf ich auch etwas fragen? Ich habe nämlich angefangen, den Wiki-Artikel zu lesen und war von der folgenden Aussage ziemlich verblüfft. [...] Meines Erachtens hat ein Konditionalsatz rein gar nichts mit einer doppelten Verneinung zu tun! Was denkt ihr?


Richtig, Cynanista. Konditionalsätze haben per se überhaupt nichts mit doppelter Verneinung zu tun. Nicht jeder Satz, der logische Ja/Nein-Zusammenhänge behandelt ist ein Fall von doppelter Verneinung.

Die doppelte Verneinung muß nicht nur implizit zu schließen sein, sondern explizit auftreten, damit man den Terminus sinnvoll verwenden kann.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

In dem Wikipedia-Artikel wird die angeblich standarddeutsche Wendung "_Das machst du nie und nimmer nicht" erwähnt.

_Ich habe diese Fassung im Hochdeutschen noch _nie_ gehört. In Nord- und Westdeutschland sagt man nur _"Das machst Du nie und nimmer!"_. Ich halte die doppelte Verneinung für stark dialektisch und keineswegs für standardsprachlich. Ich würde empfehlen, diese falsche Behauptung aus dem Wikipedia-Artikel herauszunehmen.

Zudem sollte noch mehr betont werden, daß die doppelte Verneinung im Deutschen korrekt logisch aufgelöst wird und grundsätzlich immer eine bejahende Bedeutung erfährt. In diesem Zusammenhang würde ich anraten, den typischen Fall (Bejahung) zuerst aufzuführen und dann die dialektische Verstärkung zu nennen. So erscheint ausgerechnet die Ausnahme (dialektisch oder nicht sei dafür mal dahingestellt) zuerst.

Die Einleitung konzentriert sich zu sehr auf die verstärkende Wirkung: Wenn es schon sprachneutral sein soll, dann müßte man mit einer ebenfalls neutralen Definition beginnen und anschließend beide Fälle (Verstärkung oder Bejahung) als gleichwertig aufführen.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Bei einer Änderung: "_Er wäre nicht gekommen, wenn es *nicht* geregnet hätte" _

_Er ist gekommen. Was bedeutet das? Hat es geregnet oder nicht?_


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Bei einer Änderung: "_Er wäre nicht gekommen, wenn es *nicht* geregnet hätte" _
> 
> _Er ist gekommen. Was bedeutet das? Hat es geregnet oder nicht?_


_(1) Der Regenwurm wäre nicht aus der Erde herausgekommen, wenn es nicht geregnet hätte.
_Es hat geregnet. Er ist gekommen.

_(2) Der Regenwurm wäre aus der Erde herausgekommen, wenn es geregnet hätte.
_Es hat nicht geregnet. Er ist nicht gekommen.

Kajjo


----------



## Lykurg

cyanista said:


> *Aber das macht den Satz noch lange nicht zum Beispiel einer doppelten Verneinung. *Dazu braucht man zwei verneinte Formen, die einander aufheben (oder auch nicht). Dieser Satz führt lediglich die Bedingung auf, unter welchen der Sprecher nicht gekommen wäre. Man kann es folgendermaßen auflösen:"Er ist gekommen, weil es nicht geregnet hat". Wieviele Verneinungen? Eine.


Ich stimme Dir zu. Entschuldigt meine Verwirrung - mir ging es in dem Moment vor allem um die Bedeutung des Satzes; seine fälschliche Kategorisierung als doppelte Verneinung geschah quasi nebenher.


Kajjo said:


> Ich habe diese Fassung im Hochdeutschen noch _nie_ gehört. In Nord- und Westdeutschland sagt man nur _"Das machst Du nie und nimmer!"_. Ich halte die doppelte Verneinung für stark dialektisch und keineswegs für standardsprachlich. Ich würde empfehlen, diese falsche Behauptung aus dem Wikipedia-Artikel herauszunehmen.
> ...


Volle Zustimmung, wie auch aus meinem Beitrag #13 deutlich.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe noch mal im Wörterbuch nachgesehen. In der Linguistik ist die doppelte Verneinung eine Verneinung die aus zwei Bestandteilen besteht, von denen jeder einzelne eine Verneinung ist. (P.H. Matthews, "Concise dictionary of linguistics"). 

Ich habe diese Definition mit aufgenommen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe noch mal im Wörterbuch nachgesehen. In der Linguistik ist die doppelte Verneinung eine Verneinung die aus zwei Bestandteilen besteht, von denen jeder einzelne eine Verneinung ist. (P.H. Matthews, "Concise dictionary of linguistics").


Richtig, das sagt sowohl der gesunde Menschenverstand als auch die Linguistik. Ich bin froh über diese Einigung.

Damit entfallen sämtliche Beispiele, die Wörter wie "nicht" oder "doch nicht" im nachfragenden Sinne oder als Füllwörter enthalten. Eine vollwertige Verneinung (Negation) verkehrt den logischen Sinn in das Gegenteil.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Das heißt dann zusammengefasst:

Doppelte Verneinung
(nein) ergibt sich aus (nein) (nein)
Verneinung resultiert aus doppelter Negation
nicht standardsprachlich in Deutsch und Englisch, Standard in vielen russischen Sätzen. (Beispiel: "_Я *ни*куда *не* иду.")_

Beispiel: niemals nicht = absolut nicht 

Der logische Sinn wird jeweils von jeder einzelnen Verneinung ins Gegenteil verkehrt, das Gesamte ergibt eine Verneinung. 

---

Keine doppelte Verneinung im linguistischen Sinne:
(ja) ergibt sich aus (nein) (nein)
(vielleicht) ergibt sich aus (nein) (nein)
Bejahung resultiert aus doppelter Negation

Beispiel: "Ich kaufe nicht nichts." heißt: "ich kaufe etwas" (Es ist eine Bejahung, keine Verneinung.)

Der logische Sinn wird jeweils von jeder einzelnen Verneinung ins Gegenteil verkehrt, das Gesamte ergibt eine Bejahung.


----------



## Hutschi

Beispiel heute:



> und da wo es nicht zu vermeiden ist, dass Abstandsregeln nicht eingehalten werden können


Hubertus Heil zu Homeoffice-Vorgaben

Hier haben wir eine dreifache Verneinung im "mathematischen Sinn".
Es ist unübersichtlich, deshalb hat er es nochmal vereinfacht wiederholt: 


> wie gesagt, wo Abstände nicht eingehalten werden können


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Keine doppelte Verneinung im linguistischen Sinne:
> (ja) ergibt sich aus (nein) (nein)


Was meinst du mit „linguistisch“?



Hutschi said:


> In der Linguistik ist die doppelte Verneinung eine Verneinung die aus zwei Bestandteilen besteht, von denen jeder einzelne eine Verneinung ist. (P.H. Matthews, "Concise dictionary of linguistics").




*(ja) ergibt sich aus (nein) (nein):
Das ist eine doppelte Verneinung:
Doppelte Verneinung im Hochdeutschen als Bejahung – Wikipedia*



Kajjo said:


> Hutschi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allerdings müssen wir beachten, dass die doppelte Verneinung heute in der Standardsprache im Prinzip fast immer als falsch erscheint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nein, das sehe ich keinesfalls so. Die doppelte Verneinung ist im Deutschen sehr üblich und wird fast immer logisch korrekt aufgelöst.
> 
> _Ich habe nie behauptet, Du wärest nicht hübsch!
> Es ist nicht so, daß ich Dich nicht schätze, sondern...
> Er hat nicht behauptet, den Täter nicht gesehen zu haben, aber er bestreitet, ihn erkannt zu haben._
> 
> Kajjo
Click to expand...


----------



## Hutschi

Es gab zwei Definitionen.

Die eine war: Doppelte Verneinung ist "Verstärkung der Verneinung", das war das erste, was ich im Russischunterricht lernte. In meiner Kindheit war diese sehr häufig und fast das einzige, was mir auffiel.

Doppelte Verneinung im mathematischen Sinn entspricht dabei einer Bejahung.

Mein Ursprungsartikel stammt von 2007. Damals war dort, wo ich es gesucht habe, "Doppelte Verneinung=verstärkte Verneinung"   nur in der Linguistik verwendet.  In der Logik war es anders, da gab es diese nicht oder ich hatte sie nicht gefunden.

"Doppelte Verneinung" =ja, im logischen Sinn, war die Standardanwendung. In der Linguistik war sie meist nicht erwähnenswert.

Das änderte sich, deshalb schrieb ich damals den Eröffnungsbeitrag. Ich habe es aber weiterhin beobachtet und von Zeit zu Zeit Beispiele, die mir besonders auffielen, mit eingetragen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ich hab jetzt mal in meiner alten Duden-Grammatik nachgeschaut (_Der Duden in 10 Bänden_, Band 4, *1984*):


> Bis ins 19. Jahrhundert konnte eine Verdoppelung der Negation im deutschen Satz eine Verstärkung der Negation bedeuten:
> [Beispiele]
> In Dialekten und landschaftlichen Umgangssprachen hat sich das teilweise bis heute erhalten:
> [Beispiele]
> *Sonst heben sich in der Gegenwartssprache zwei Verneinungen im selben Satz auf, d. h., die Aussage ist bejahend:
> Kein einziger ist nicht gekommen. ( = Alle sind gekommen.)*
> (Abschnitt 2.8.3, Ziffer 1156, S. 644f.)


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> In Dialekten und landschaftlichen Umgangssprachen hat sich das teilweise bis heute erhalten:


Ich stamme aus so einer Gegend.


----------

